# Smoking



## MariaCatEMT (May 14, 2006)

*I would appreciate having a discussion with anyone who used to smoke and successfully quit. How did you do it? Any and all advice...please send it my way.*


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 14, 2006)

I quit when I started working around pure Hydrogen in the military.  Something about the possiblity of going BOOM while smoking made me rethink my habits.

Sorry I can't be of much help to you.


----------



## MMiz (May 14, 2006)

I know people that have used the patch and gum to help them quit.  What I really think it came down to, every time, is the person's determination to quit.

Hopefully some others can help you out with some actual advice.  Good luck!


----------



## Raf (May 14, 2006)

It's definitely the person's determination. If you want to quit, then just get the patch/gum and you can quit. I'm not trying to make it sound easy but it's true.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (May 15, 2006)

I quit cold turkey after being sick for a week and coughing up little chunks of lung like tissue that was blacker than coal fresh from the mine.  I decided that I might need my lungs when I got older, and I haven't touched a smoke since, and that was 5 years ago. I was right too, I sure do need these lungs now! Don't know if this will help you but its certainly food for thought.


----------



## Wingnut (May 17, 2006)

I wish I could help ya hon, I've quit about 10 times in the last 5 years and always go back to it.


----------



## GaEMT (May 17, 2006)

One word:   Welbutrin         I went from 2 packs a day to 2-3 smokes a day in less than 6 weeks       Great drug!


----------



## fm_emt (May 18, 2006)

I have a plan that's guaranteed to work. You pay me $5,000. Then whenever you're caught smoking, ninjas drop from the ceiling and clobber you to a pulp.

Betcha you'd quit smoking real quick! 

If not, it's great exercise for the ninjas.


----------



## Firechic (May 19, 2006)

I quit cold turkey when I found out I was pregnant (not preggo now!  ). I really don't suggest this way of doing it though.


----------



## Wingnut (May 19, 2006)

Wellbutrin is great for some people, but my brother and I both tried it and all it did was make us tired. The problem with me is although I want to quit smoking, I still enjoy it. :sad:


----------



## joemt (May 19, 2006)

I quit cold turkey.... was taking the CPR Instructor class, and the IT, who is someone that I admire and respect greatly, reminded me how bad it was for me... about 2 weeks later I did a PFT, and was living with the total lung capacity of one lung (I also have asthma)... the choice was pretty clear at that point.. and because I didn't want to be a slave to anything else.... I just went cold turkey.. yeah I was a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: for a couple of weeks... (worse than normal)... but in the end it was the only way to go for me.


----------

